# Meter readings for tomorrow - UK only



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Just a reminder to folks to submit their gas and electric meter readings tomorrow so that the energy companies don't estimate your usage and hence possibly charge you for more than you have used after the price increases on the 1st October.

BUT whatever you do, don't accidentally over egg the figure and hence get more units charged at a lower rate as that would be fraud.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I saw this, yesterday and wondered if our readings would be accepted. Surely the smart meter can be read retrospectively? I will read it anyway.

I, after all the debacle last Christmas trying to get a meter fitted, had to chase Octopus to actually send us a bill. Of course it is now four figures  I then hear on tv that if I had let it be until a year had passed they could not require us to pay it! Burger!
Then we have the problem of all the surplus solar we are generating which is going back to Octopus. According to them they cannot credit that to our account. They say that we do not have a contract with them to sell our power back to them. My argument is that they have collected the power we generated and sold it to their customers! Oh joy - here we go again with a another battle with a utility company. All started with Anglian Water with the relocation of their water main, then we had Openreach who could not connect us for nearly a year and now this. Thank goodness we do not have gas!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Given your problems with Octopus it might be worth taking a date stamped photo of the meter tomorrow...just in case.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes the so called 'smart' meters can show usage during and up to any point. But not clever enough to get my bill out on time and leave me worrying about how big it's going to be for weeks pst the due date.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good idea!  Our power usage at the beginning of the year were high and we did not have the solar panels connected then. They are bound to base any disputed figures on that period.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Smart meters will, in my opinion, just make it possible for power companies to charge us a lot more for our power during our own, personal, peak usage. So us retired folk will have a higher rate imposed during our daytime usage.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Martin Lewis urges people to take a meter reading this week (aol.co.uk) 

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, we've gone and done it.
We've put the gas Central Heating on.
We shall have to cut down on something .......


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

patp said:


> Smart meters will, in my opinion, just make it possible for power companies to charge us a lot more for our power during our own, personal, peak usage. So us retired folk will have a higher rate imposed during our daytime usage.


Already here in Spain we have three different price bands which change five times a day during the week with the cheapest at night and at the weekends


----------

